# Is this a dust collector adapter



## SoCalSooner (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a black plastic DeWALT part, without a part no. I can remember what tool it used with. I don't think I have ever used it.

I believe it is use with the DW 735 thickness planer that I've sold. I always used the hose adapter.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Terrible picture, but does it look like this.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Perhaps you should make several more posts about this, 4 seems kind of low...


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Terrible picture, but does it look like this.


If it's for the 735, it would be round to attach to the backside port.

Mark


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The picture above is a part that either still does, or at least used to come with the 735's. 

It's for if your not hooking up to dust collection. It spreads the chips evenly and points it downward.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> The picture above is a part that either still does, or at least used to come with the 735's.
> 
> It's for if your not hooking up to dust collection. It spreads the chips evenly and points it downward.


I'll take your word for it. I thought that style was for the 733 & 734.

This is what mine looks like on my 735:

http://www.repairtoolparts.com/dewa...kzS3vZ0ywTJ5rehG9cgG2mmydPRt9yifGoxoC8jHw_wcB


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It comes, or at least came, with both. That one is the one that's currently attached to mine, but you can also remove that with the two little buttons on either side and slip on the other piece.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

My 735 did not come with anything that looks like the 1st picture. That 1st picture looks like a acc. that came with my shop vac.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe I read somewhere that they stopped including them a number of years back. 

I bought mine in 2011 or so....but mine I believe was in stock at the store for a number of years before I bought it.


----------

